# First gosslins



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Saw 14 little ones today with 2 pair of adults today. :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

pcitures? Thats sweet to man


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

no pictures! I was working. I should take my camera with me i guess. 
i drive a trash truck in rural areas so i get to see a lot of birds and other wild creatures


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

on the lake (30 acres) we have around 7 pairs of adults with their nest and eggs. they havent hatched yet but i think they are getting close.ill put pics up if i get a chance.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Anybody know what the incubation period is for goose eggs? I've been watching a goose sitting on a beaver hut for weeks now. Also here in NY we've had a very dry season up till this past weekend, and I noticed alot of nesting birds in low laying areas 3 -4 inches of rain later those nests were gone! Wonder how often that happens? There are more pairs of birds then I've ever seen in my life everywhere you look water = geese
Gonna be a great season


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Here is a couple of pics
[siteimg]4243[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4244[/siteimg]


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

28 days


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

we were trout fishing this past week, when we came around a corner in the river, there was two adults and 6 little ones. one of the little ones got scared and went downstream, the others went upstream. one of the parents got up and flew about 5 feet over my head, it had a band on its leg!!!!! pretty cool to see the band and the little ones.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

There are about 2 or 3 sets of parents and gosslins in just about every little pond around my house. It really nice to see :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Madison and I were sip'n a beverage down last Sat. and noticed about twelve gosslins floating around on the mighty MO.

Just in time for Mothers Day!


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

I have seen many broods at work....doing waterfowl counts. I saw my first brood on May 8th! :beer:


----------



## duckslayer_10 (Feb 14, 2006)

saw the first ones here in watertown sd last weekend 2 adults with 3-4 gosslings

:sniper: take um


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

i saw two sets of them by volga sd on tuesday


----------

